# (Rated R) My lovely wife with protection



## shadowlands (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sorry. I had to remove the image for it was showing up in search engines.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 16, 2010)

It's quite a bit stretched on the vertical axis.


----------



## flipmachine (Jan 17, 2010)

ya.. didnt know what it was, but Natlie got it.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for figuring that out Natalie.  I couldn't decide what was causing her head to be disproportionately large.

To the OP.  What processing did you use for this shot?  Digital backgrounds could be done is several ways so I was curious how you did this one?  
If you could try again and not distort her it is a pretty cool shot.  Reminds me of a James Bond movie poster kind of look.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 17, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Thanks for figuring that out Natalie.  I couldn't decide what was causing her head to be disproportionately large.
> 
> To the OP.  What processing did you use for this shot?  Digital backgrounds could be done is several ways so I was curious how you did this one?
> If you could try again and not distort her it is a pretty cool shot.  Reminds me of a James Bond movie poster kind of look.



I'm new to this sort of thing and goal is to improve. I was shooting her from (myself) a standing position. I need to bring my camera down mid-way, right?
I used used photoshop to remove her and place her on a fake background.Extraction or magic wand...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2010)

Also, you could try to match the lighting and the drop shadow a little better.  The light on her is much more flat (close to camera) than the angle of the shadow would have us believe.  It would be easy to just change the shadow, but I think it would look much better if you could move the light, so that the light/shadow on her, would be a little more dramatic.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 18, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Also, you could try to match the lighting and the drop shadow a little better. The light on her is much more flat (close to camera) than the angle of the shadow would have us believe. It would be easy to just change the shadow, but I think it would look much better if you could move the light, so that the light/shadow on her, would be a little more dramatic.


 
Mike, 
I appreciate you taking the time.
I've been doing many things wrong. But that's why I'm hear, trying to improve. I have two umbrella lights. Sometimes I put them on the muslin backdrop, other times I put them on my wife. I also have the option to shoot with a softbox/flash, or not. Any tips on the best lighting situation for someone like? I shoot in my living room.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2010)

By umbrella lights, do you mean continuous lights or strobes?

When shooting people, it's usually easier to shoot with strobes (flash) because it freezes them and you get sharper shots than if you are relying on the shutter speed to freeze them (especially when you don't have enough light to get fast shutter speeds).
Of course, you need to figure out the exposure when using strobes, as the camera's meter won't help.

You also need to be concerned about mixing strobe/flash and continuous lights, as they might be different color temps.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> By umbrella lights, do you mean continuous lights or strobes?
> 
> When shooting people, it's usually easier to shoot with strobes (flash) because it freezes them and you get sharper shots than if you are relying on the shutter speed to freeze them (especially when you don't have enough light to get fast shutter speeds).
> Of course, you need to figure out the exposure when using strobes, as the camera's meter won't help.
> ...


 
I've tried both ways, but for the most part, I keep my two umbrella lights ((not strobes) on my muslin background, and my flash/soft-box on my wife.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2010)

> I've tried both ways, but for the most part, I keep my two umbrella lights ((not strobes) on my muslin background, and my flash/soft-box on my wife.


Given the equipment that you have, that's they way I'd do it as well.  
Does it give your background a color shift though?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

he's removing the background anyway, so I doubt color temperatures matter.  


To the OP, do you have an off camera trigger for your flash?  if not, I'd consider it or at least a cord so that you can have your flash a little farther away from your camera.  That will help with the flatness of the lighting.  If you're at all worried about color temp, a gel on the flash will solve that.  

Personally, I would reshoot.  Your model is "in-house" so it shouldn't be a problem... I'd give her a slightly different pose and demeanor, considering she's holding a handgun... she looks too cute with that pose.  Have the two umbrellas on the background and either shoot portrait with the camera turned to the right so that the light matches the shadow slightly better, or if you can, get the flash off of the camera.

my 2 cents


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > I've tried both ways, but for the most part, I keep my two umbrella lights ((not strobes) on my muslin background, and my flash/soft-box on my wife.
> 
> 
> Given the equipment that you have, that's they way I'd do it as well.
> Does it give your background a color shift though?


 
The only issue I have with the background is "shadows".
I have two umbrella light on my screen to reduce shadows.
But I still get some. Makes it harder to extract the image (trim), etc...


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 19, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> he's removing the background anyway, so I doubt color temperatures matter.
> 
> 
> To the OP, do you have an off camera trigger for your flash? if not, I'd consider it or at least a cord so that you can have your flash a little farther away from your camera. That will help with the flatness of the lighting. If you're at all worried about color temp, a gel on the flash will solve that.
> ...


 

Man, I wish I knew what most of you guys know.
So much trial and error.
I just got the SB-600 speedlight for Christmas so I can shoot (off camera) remotely. But I've yet to master that. I know my pop-up flash has to fire as well, so I'm sure how I'd need to set that all up?
Meaning... where to place my SB-600?
I'll keep the umbrella lights on the background for sure and try to get my flash further away from her....


----------



## bigcat1967 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just curious - is she holding a .45?


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 19, 2010)

bigcat1967 said:


> Just curious - is she holding a .45?



No, sorry. It's my CZ-75B 9mm.


----------

